# (TRIGGER WARNING) Harris Goldberg



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

A popular Hollywood director Harris Goldberg got depersonalisation after smoking one joint! He wrote a movie on his experience afterwards and apparently Harris is still struggling with this disorder even after 20 years of having it. Here is a link:

https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=2120&dat=20070912&id=9TQzAAAAIBAJ&sjid=9hAGAAAAIBAJ&pg=2425,4050945&hl=en


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

He spent thousands of dollars on therapy and medications, according to the article and could not find a solution....


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

This is too triggering for me. Can you please make a trigger warning next time? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

We know of Harris Goldberg, He wrote/directed the movie Numb about DPD.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

You can have it and not struggle, or struggle less, rather.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

End of the day he still is living a fairly successful life, made a movie and everything. His article shows his concerns are on Hollywood not so much DP/DR. So not sure why needs a trigger warning.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

I dont understand "trigger warnings". people get DP from reading stuff on the internet?


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

thyRUY said:


> I dont understand "trigger warnings". people get DP from reading stuff on the internet?


I guess anything that diminishes hope can make people downspiral


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Goldberg crossed over to television writing during this period, selling pilots to HBO, CBS, NBC, ABC, TNT and USA. It was during this time that Goldberg began suffering from depersonalization disorder, an anxiety and stress reaction he calls the most hideous and frightening time of his life. He would go on to say that he did not know if he would make it from one day to the next

*After recovering*, Goldberg wrote the screenplay Numb about the experience. Actor Matthew Perry attached himself to the project, and soon afterward Goldberg landed his feature film directorial debut with a cast that included Mary Steenburgen, Kevin Pollak, and Lynn Collins. The film won many festival awards, including Best Feature at Chicago's GenArt Film Festival and the Ojai International Film Festival. Goldberg has stated that the film was not only cathartic personally, but that it also proved helpful to many sufferers and drew attention to the disorder from the medical community

See you can read something many different ways, some people can say look this guy spent thousands trying to find a cure but couldn't that means we are all doomed and will have this forever!!>!?!?!>>!

When really you should be looking at the fact he got better and is living a really happy successful life. It's almost like what 90% of the recovery stories on this site say they did, harris moved on...

So before you post something, do some research. People are really struggling here and its little things like this that can push someone over the edge


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

@ thyRUY I asked for a trigger warning because when I read this is gave me a lot of anxiety, and it made me ask myself if I was going to have it for 20 years. Anxiety makes my DP symptoms increase. sorry if you're bothered by it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

Trigger's are quite common on the site, from any kind of post. Gotta respect when someone asks for a trigger warning.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

GiftedGodzam23 said:


> @ thyRUY I asked for a trigger warning because when I read this is gave me a lot of anxiety, and it made me ask myself if I was going to have it for 20 years. Anxiety makes my DP symptoms increase. sorry if you're bothered by it.


According to the article I posted, it says that the guy has managed his disorder very well and can only feel the symptoms to come back when he is very tired or very stressed out. His symptoms lessened over time to reassure you! Stay strong


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

hopefuluk2 said:


> According to the article I posted, it says that the guy has managed his disorder very well and can only feel the symptoms to come back when he is very tired or very stressed out. His symptoms lessened over time to reassure you! Stay strong


 Haha thanks for making me feel better.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Jeff said:


> We know of Harris Goldberg, He wrote/directed the movie Numb about DPD.


I thought it was going to be good, but it was a romantic comedy. That's why his DPD never resolved, because he was too focused on sex.

(That being said, I would need to see it to judge fairly.)


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> I thought it was going to be good, but it was a romantic comedy. That's why his DPD never resolved, because he was too focused on sex.
> 
> (That being said, I would need to see it to judge fairly.)


Why would focusing on sex not help you recover from DP?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> I thought it was going to be good, but it was a romantic comedy. That's why his DPD never resolved, because he was too focused on sex.
> 
> (That being said, I would need to see it to judge fairly.)


It was only made into a romantic comedy so that it was sellable as a movie.... A movie based solely on someone looking for answers for DPD wouldn't be a big hit at the box office.


----------



## patternedrug (Mar 19, 2016)

@thy actually yeah sometimes just by hearing or reading or even thinking about dr/dp stuff i can start derealizing :/ so i guess it happens to other people too


----------

